

The Entrepreneurial Ladder - immad
http://www.immadsnewworld.com/2008/04/entrepreneurial-ladder.html

======
bigtoga
I don't think that getting funding should rank you above other elements. I
know that this particular board is probably more funding-oriented than others
but a lot of us do not consider getting funded a necessity or even a sign of
success. Also, having a 2nd company with the 1st company still running is not
necessarily a good thing.

~~~
immad
It is more of a general concept of the ladder rather than the specifics of how
things should rank. And it is about perceptions not true success. Personally
if you tell me you have a startup that has $2m in funding from Sequoia I would
think you are doing pretty well on the entrepreneurial ladder. That may just
be me.

I corrected the wording. I meant that you have moved on from the 1st but it
was not a big success.

~~~
agentbleu
I would be more impressed if you had turned over 2 million without funding!

~~~
immad
That is why that is step 7 and funding is step 6. Although I only mention
exit. I will change it to say or other measurably success :)

------
Flemlord
I am a Level 8 Entrepreneur with a +1 iPhone Of Dealmaking and an AC0 Business
Suit.

------
skmurphy
The ability to deliver projects and build a developer community belong much
higher on this ladder. Raising money is like getting hired, it's not a real
accomplishment: paying investors back is, as is getting paid by customers. The
ability to build a profitable company isn't broken out on the list and should
be.

